# Skyrim mods probleme



## sSixaxiSs (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes gamer Forum ich habe einproblem mit mods nämlich sobald ich paar mods insterliert habe fängt das spiel an zu hängen.Ich habe mal die fps geprüft und es zeigt 37-54 FPS an.Wenn ich jetz durch die Natur laufe ist es meisten auf 54FPS aber wen ich mich dann drehe gehn die fps auf 37FPS runter und wieder hoch, das spürt man sehr.
Oder kann das sein wen man ein mod falsch instaliert hat das es so spürbar wird.
PS mein System habe ich vorkurzem gekauft.
Ist das Normal bitte hilfe.


----------



## Hawkins (11. Mai 2014)

Nur weil du deinen Pc erst vor kurzem gekauft hast heißt das noch lange nicht das er auch gut und schnell ist, besonders wenns ein Komplett- PC war 


Zu Skyrim: gerade Grafikmods ziehen gewaltig an der Performance und wenn du da mehrere installierst kann es leicht vorkommen das auch ein High End PC in die Knie geht.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (12. Mai 2014)

Also hier mein System:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGa 1150
AS H87 Pro4,Sockel 1150, ATX
8GB-Kit
Zotac GeForce GTX 770amp!Edition Dual Silencer, 2GB DDR5
Das müste doch eigentlichmitdem gehn.

Also wie gesagt es hängt immer wenn ich mich drehe und nach dem Ladebildschirm.Ich muss halt immer länger warten nach dem Ladebildschirm dann täte es gehn aber wen dan wieder was grosses kommt bzw. Schlösser Beume dan hagt das wieder.
Bitte weitere hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2014)

Also, Mods sind halt immer so ne Sache - eine Mod zu viel, und schon kann es haken, auch wenn 37 FPS eigentlich noch nicht wirklich "ruckeln" sind. Es bleibt Dir an sich nichts anderes übrig, als die mods einzeln mal zu deaktivieren/deinstallieren, ob eine davon Schuld ist oder ob es nur die Summe an Mods ist. Es kann auch gut sein, dass es eine Mod mit vielen Texturen ist, und die werden dann halt kurz nachgeladen, so dass es hakelt.

Treiber für Mainboard, Sound und Grafikkarte sind aber alle aktuell? 

Du kannst natürlich auch mal schauen, ob eine der Grafikoptionen das ganze evlt sehr runterzieht. zB FXAA (bei erweitert) oder auch AntiAliasing, was besonders viel Leistung fressen kann. 4x AA oder gar nur 2x sieht beim Spielen an sich nicht besser als 8x aus, braucht aber viel weniger Leistung. Siehe auch hier: Skyrim Tuning-Guide: Flüssiger Spielen mit optimalen Grafik-Einstellungen - Skyrim Tuning-Guide: diese Einstellungen bringen Leistung da ist auch ein Bild, was Du mal vergrößern kannst und wo auch "nur" 2x AA zu sehen ist.


----------



## golani79 (12. Mai 2014)

Welche Mods hast denn installiert?
Fragen wir mal so.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (12. Mai 2014)

Ok dan schau ich mal. 
Ich versuche alle zu deinstallieren und dan wieder langsam zu installieren.
Ja ich habe alle treiber Installiert und das ganze AntAliasing habe ich schon aus wegen meiner ENB.

Hier meine mod Liste:
1HD Weapons on Back TS Edition FULL-6276
83Willows 101BugsHD Butterfly Dragonfly Luna-Moth Torchbug - 83Willows 101BUGs V4_1 HighResolution
A Quality World Map
AFT Amazing Follower Tweaks - German Version - AFT_AmazingFollowerTweak 1_66 DV FE incl Patches
AOF Detailed Mountains - AOF Detailed Mountains 2_1
ApachiiSkyHair - ApachiiSkyHair_v_1_5_Full
Aurora and Twilight Followers - Voiced with Body Changer - Aurora and Twilight - CBBE Slim - Dream Girl
Bathing or Beefcake - Luxury Suite - Bathing Beauties Luxury Suite 5-1
Bathing Beauties or Beefcake - Luxury Suite - Less Makeup Tint Masks for Females
Beautiful Whiterun - Beautiful Whiterun
Better Dynamic Snow - Better Dynamic Snow 2_20
Birds of Skyrim - Birds of Skyrim 065_BSA archive
BodySlide 2 and Outfit Studio - BodySlide 2 and Outfit Studio
BVFE - Better Vampire Fangs and Eyes - Better Vampire Fangs and Eyes
Calientes Female Body Mod Big Bottom Edition -CBBE-
Climates Of Tamriel - Weather - Lighting - Audio - Climates Of Tamriel - Dawnguard Patch
Climates Of Tamriel - Weather - Lighting - Audio - Climates Of Tamriel - Dragonborn Patch
Coverwomen - coverwomen look_1
Demon Hunter Armor - CBBEv3 and UNP - Demon Hunter - CBBEv3
Elven Rogue Armor - Elven Rogue Armor
Enhanced Blood Textures
Enhanced Blood Textures - Dawnguard Patch
Enhanced Blood Textures - Dragonborn Patch
Enhanced Lights and FX
Enhanced Lights and FX - Enhanced Lights and FX - Dawnguard
Enhanced Lights and FX - Enhanced Lights and FX - Dragonborn
Eryniel Elf Reborn - Standalone Follower w Spriggan Magic V3 - Eryniel_Reborn_V3_2
Glowing Ore Veins 300 - Glowing Ore Veins 300 2_00
Horse Armors for Skyrim - Horse Armors v1_5
Horses for Followers - Horses For Followers
Immersive HUD - iHUD - Immersive HUD v2_4
Improved NPC Clothing - High Res - Improved NPC Clothing_1_8_1
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection - LOTR Weapons by Isilmeriel V4
Isilmeriel LOTR weapons retextures - Isilmeriel_LOTR_weapons_retextures_1dot4
JaySuS Swords - JaySuS Swords V13C to V13D Update
JaySuS Swords - Translation JSwords V13C deutsch
Killer Keos Skimpy CBBE V2-V3 Armor Replacer -Work In Progress- by Killer Keo
Levelers Tower v35a
Lush Trees and Grass
Midnight Breed Armor - CBBE UNP 7B - Modular
My Home Is Your Home - a mod for followers - MHYH_08_Deutsch
Nightingale Prime HD
Project Reality - Climates Of Tamriel-V3
Realistic Water Two
Realistic Water Two - ENB Textures
Riverside Lodge - Hearthfire Supported - Riverside Lodge v150 - HEARTHFIRE
Scarlet Dawn Armor-50814-v1-0
SeveNBase a custom FemaleBodyReplacer - SeveNBase Bombshell NUDE more BOUNCE by Sevennity
skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds - skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds
SkyFalls + SkyMills
Skyrim Beautiful Followers - SBF - Lydia
Skyrim Beautiful Followers - SBF - Serana v1_7
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - SHD FULL - Dungeons
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - SHD FULL - Landscape
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - SHD FULL - Misc
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - SHD FULL - Riften
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - SHD FULL - Towns
SkyUI
Tauriel Companion from The Hobbit by m0ckin9bird - Tauriel The Hobbit Navetsea and zzjay textures
Temptress Race
The Eyes Of Beauty - The Eyes Of Beauty PLAYER
Thieves Guild Duelist Armor CBBEv3 Echo - thievesguild duelist armor cbbe v3 echo edit
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch - Unofficial Dawnguard Patch
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch - Unofficial Dragonborn Patch
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch - Unofficial Hearthfire Patch
Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Unofficial Skyrim Patch
W.A.T.E.R - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
Wearable Lanterns - Wearable Lanterns 3_0b
XP32 Maximum Skeleton -XPMS - XPMS 1-93a NMM-BAIN INSTALLER


----------



## golani79 (12. Mai 2014)

Ah, du hast ENB installiert - jo, die fressen meistens ziemlich gut an Performance.
Je nach Settings.

Hast du Depth of Field aktiviert in der Config? Falls ja, dann dreh das testweise ein wenig runter.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (12. Mai 2014)

ÄÄHH ich habe die ENB einfach manuel insterlliert und das neuste update dazu geworfen,  ini dateien verändertund das wars.
Ich weis jetzt nicht was du mit Depth of Field meinst oder was das ist oder wo das ist.
(Ps. Realvision ENB option B Full)


----------



## golani79 (12. Mai 2014)

Dann wirst es glaub ich nicht aktiviert bzw. separatk konfiguriert haben.

Depth of Field gibt halt nen netten Unschärfe-Effekt - je nachdem, welches Objekt im Fokus ist.
Habe auch den Real Vision ENB installiert und bei mir läuft Skyrim mit ~45 - 50fps durchgehend (i7 3770, 16GB RAM, GTX 780 Phantom).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hastn in der ini alles angepasst?

Lush Grass, Bigger Trees, etc. fressen auch ganz gut. 
Da könntest nochmal schauen, mit welchen Optionen du die installiert hast.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (13. Mai 2014)

Achso die unschärfe, die habe ich bei mir auch.
Also von der ENB habe ich d) die Skyrimprefs.ini display verändert und das extra tool genommen.
ps ohne die ganzen anderen mods ruckelt das auch leicht aber nur wenn ich die maus bewege.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2014)

Was läuft jetzt mit 45 FPS? Skyim GANZ ohne Mods, auch ohne ENB? Oder Skyrim ohne Mods außer mit ENB? 


Ich bin auch grad nicht sicher, aber ich meine, Skyrim hat fest vsync eingebaut - d.h. wenn es nicht mind 60 FPS erreicht, stellt es evlt nur 30 FPS dar - und wenn Du dann mal über, mal unter 60 FPS bist, hast Du im Schnitt halt 45 FPS.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (13. Mai 2014)

Skyrim mit ENB ohne alle anderen mods.
ja mit 45fps könte ich ja leben aber das es hängt, und die nachlade zeiten wen ich mich drehe das sie so verzügert sind.


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2014)

Beim Unschärfe Effekt gibts aber auch noch ein Setting in einer Configdatei - weiß nur nicht mehr genau, welches das war.
Wenn das zu krass eingestellt ist, frisst das enorm viel Leistung.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es auch noch div. Settings in den Config zu Gras etc.

Da müsstest halt mal durchgehen, schauen und versch. Werte testen, wenns nur mit ENB ohne Zusatzmods schon nicht gut läuft.


----------



## sSixaxiSs (13. Mai 2014)

ja ok dann hätte ich eine frage, nämlich wenn man jetzt zum beispiel einen mod installiert denn wo man manuell installieren muss 
aber das mit dem nexumanager macht, könnte das auch zum hängen anfangen.

wie zb. Realistic Smoke and Embers at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community
Da schreibt der moder oben nichts von NMM.




Und hier steht oben rechts NMM aber er gibt trozdem an das man das ums Steam verzeichnis kopieren soll.
Re-Defined Dungeons WIP at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## golani79 (13. Mai 2014)

Hier sind die Sachen, die ich installiert hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst auch im NMM über das Puzzleteil oben, Mods aus nem Verzeichnis hinzufügen - dann werden auch die per NMM installiert.
Musst halt einfach ein wenig durchtesten - da gibts leider keine Generalantwort.


----------



## Cynox (14. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Beim Unschärfe Effekt gibts aber auch noch ein Setting in einer Configdatei - weiß nur nicht mehr genau, welches das war.
> Wenn das zu krass eingestellt ist, frisst das enorm viel Leistung.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es auch noch div. Settings in den Config zu Gras etc.
> ...



Man kann den Effekt nur entweder ein oder ausschalten in der SkyrimPrefs.ini (C:\Users\Name\Documents\My Games\Skyrim). 

Außerdem gibt es ein kleines Programm, dass es leichter macht, ENBs zu konfigurieren. Unter anderem kann man auch die Stärfe der DoF einstellen.


----------



## Styx13 (16. Juli 2014)

sSixaxiSs schrieb:


> Ok dan schau ich mal.
> Ich versuche alle zu deinstallieren und dan wieder langsam zu installieren.
> Ja ich habe alle treiber Installiert und das ganze AntAliasing habe ich schon aus wegen meiner ENB.
> 
> ...



Du hast viele Textur - Mods, ENB "schluckt" sicher am meisten Preformence.
Teste vielleicht mal die "RealVision ENB 251b", sieht schick aus und läuft bei mir gut.
Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Ladereihenfolge? Ich empfehle das Programm "BOSS", sehr hilfreich. Zeigt auch an welche 
Mods sich nicht vertragen bzw. welche Du editieren mußt.
Außerdem solltest Du Dich zwischen CBBE oder SeveNBase Body's entscheiden.
Wenn Dein einziges Problem nur 37 FPS, aber keine Abstürtze sind, hast Du eigentlich keine Probleme 

Auf meinem System ( i5; 8GB RAM; GTX 560 Ti ) läuft Skyrim mit 144 Mods ziehmlich gut, war aber einige Feinabstimmung nötig.


----------

